# Echo backpack blower



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Ok here goes....Echo EB-620 backpack blower starts/runs great...for about 5min.then spits and sputters like fuel is lacking!Carb dropped/cleaned and checked,OK,new plug,coil,All carb bolts tightened....What did I miss?(Oh when it spudders out,it will crank right back up,no change.Heat seams to be the issue!)


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Try loosening the gas cap to make sure the vent isn't causing the problem.Also check the fuel line in the tank to make sure the filter is still connected and the line is not broken off.If it was a heat related ignition problem,it wouldn't restart immediately.


----------



## HawaiiAl (Feb 11, 2011)

Check the bolts holding the cyclinder or barrel to the crankcase


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Echo blowers are designated PB, while Shindaiwa units use the EB designation. Is this your blower perhaps a PB-620? and if so can you post your serial number?

In addition to what has already been suggested, I would also check the fuel pickup filter, although I would suspect either a faulty high speed check valve in the carburetor or possibly a leaking crankshaft seal as the cause of your problem


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Will get back with sn# on monday,Yes it is a PB 30yr.I forgot to mention that I checked the gas cap,how does the gas tank vent?(there is is no vent in the cap)Also checked gas filter.30yr. why would high speed check valve after a 5min.run and not right away??


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When the carburetor gets a little warm, they can deform and quit working, as can a crankshaft seal. Some blowers have an external vent attached to a small hose, while others vent through the fuel cap. If you have other Echo equipment, the fuel caps could have been exchanged with a non vented type cap and cause this type of problem.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Ok 30yr. the serial is #P08411002716, also the gas cap does have a vent in it ,I guess I missed that the first time.If it's the highspeed valve in the carb.do we have to replace the carb.or is it in a rebuild kit?I also have a Solo backpack blower that does the same thing!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If your fuel cap is not vented, then it must have gotten switched out. The parts list for your blower show's it to have a vented fuel cap.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Ok I'm back no luck..... Not the gas cap or carb(switched out).Will crank and run strong
for about 5min.,then you have to baby it to run,but will not run fast,like its not getting fuel!Fuel lines/filter new....I don't have a compression tester but my gut is telling me to get one!Opinions???


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would next suspect a leaking crankshaft seal. If there is any fuel/oil residue around either of the seals, this is a dead give a way of a leaking seal. Pressure testing the crankcase may be in order as it sounds like an air leak may be the cause of your problem.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Thanks 30Yr. will check it out....:thumbsup:


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

The seals are all dry,just like from the factory.Whats the best way to pressure test it.Thanks....


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You would need to have block off plates and a way pressurize the crankcase and check for leaks. It certainly sounds like there is an air leak somewhere. You might just want to crank it up and let it idle, then spray some brake cleaner or carburetor cleaner around the intake insulator and the cylinder head gasket, if there is an air leak, the engine will slow down when the spray hits a leak.


----------

